
Ask HN: Is touchscreen right for SpaceX Dragon? - rkagerer
Kudos to the SpaceX and NASA teams on today&#x27;s incredible launch!<p>I&#x27;ve seen a few passionate comments on HN about the touchscreen interface, and I&#x27;m curious what you all think.
======
rkagerer
I'll start off the discussion with some thoughts from the astronauts
themselves: [https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/04/this-is-certainly-
differen...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/04/this-is-certainly-different-
astronauts-on-controlling-the-dragon-spacecraft-via-touchscreen/)

You can try out the docking maneuvers in this official minigame: [https://iss-
sim.spacex.com/](https://iss-sim.spacex.com/)

